# Help - Want to buy handgun from former MI resident



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

A friend of mine has recently moved from Michigan to Ohio and owns a Glock 43 that he has offered to sell me.

It was initially registered in Michigan, but he is now a permanent resident of Ohio. Is there any requirements on either of our parts other than exchanging money and a handshake?

Any help is appreciated.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

nope


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

Since we're both residents of Ohio he the seller no longer has any association to Michigan right? This falls in line with what I've read.

So we can simply complete the transaction and each sign a bill of sale and all is good?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

the_waterwolf said:


> Since we're both residents of Ohio he the seller no longer has any association to Michigan right? This falls in line with what I've read.
> 
> So we can simply complete the transaction and each sign a bill of sale and all is good?


 Yes


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

Thank you for the help!


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Is he considered a legal ohio resident? I.E. Ohio driver's license, voter registration etc? If not, it could get murky if he's still considered a Michigan resident?? Not sure, just throwing that out there.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Buy the gun, enjoy the gun, and keep it to yourself. Does it really matter where he used to live? You know the guy, it's a private transaction, just do it. People worry too much about this stuff and that's what causes issues. More regulations create more problems. Don't worry about it unless you question wether the gun is stolen or if your friend is a closet criminal.


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

They are a legal resident here in Ohio. The gun is definitely not stolen and is not a closet criminal (< this made me chuckle a bit) 

Thank you for the help guys


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

the_waterwolf said:


> They are a legal resident here in Ohio. The gun is definitely not stolen and is not a closet criminal (< this made me chuckle a bit)
> 
> Thank you for the help guys


There ya go then. Happy shooting.


----------

